# Installing headers question.



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

Whats the easiest way to install my headers on my gto without takeing the motor out of the car?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Unbolt stock manifolds and head pipes, install headers. :cheers


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Unbolt stock manifolds and head pipes, install headers. :cheers


how do you do that?:lol::lol:
seriously tho,,it will be easier remove motor mount bolts and jack/raise the engine up a few inches


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I haven`t installed headers, however I have changed the manifolds a time or two, and they come right out without raising the engine. I would expect the headers to slide up into place without too much trouble.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The problem with installing the headers is that they're so long compared to stock manifolds, you can't tip them enough to fit them in easily UNLESS you have the car WAY up on jackstands. You'll need to raise the car quite a bit, undo the motor mounts, perhaps pull the starter and oil filter housing, and go for it. Use caution, and be sure that you have the engine and car well supported. Be careful not to crush the oil pan....use wood blocks, or go underneath the front timing cover with a block of wood. Once the car is raised, you can get under, and thread the headers in place easily. I've done several sets over the year, and, while not really complicated, its not a fun job. Good luck.
Jeff


----------



## 70gto (Mar 19, 2008)

I dont know what Brand your using, I installed 3 pipe Hedman headers many years back because they where easier too install than 4 tube. May be todays Doug headers fit better. I had to massage mine on the driver side. In short they can be a pain in the ass, leaks, banging etc. I know some pretty serious bracket race guys with street driven GTO s have found no difference in performance between Reproduction ram air manifolds and headers. 12 to 13 second bracket. They sound sweet, and look good but I regret doing it. Just my opinion


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have two friends that used the repro cast iron Ram Air manifolds, and I've driven their cars. It is the way to go. Both cars sound great, have great power, and NO exhaust leaks. The install is easy, too. I have had tubing headers on 5 different GTO's, and I have them on my current '65. They had to be beaten with a hammer to clear the steering column and clutch linkage, as well as the starter, and they have to tightened up constantly, and they leak. One of these days, they'll get tossed and I'll put the Ram Air manifolds on. The only excuse I have is that repop manifolds weren't available when I put my headers on (1983)!!
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have had great luck with HOOKER headers. I agree with Jeff....unless you are running a huge cam or flowing a real lot, I would co with the ram air manifolds.......:cheers E


----------



## david j. (Oct 4, 2017)

putting hedmen headers on my 69 gto judge 4 speed any tips?


----------

